# new member



## monkgti (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi guys.
Finally got round to joining club tonight..
I recently bought member Jogs V6 TT.
Started playing around with bits and bobs all ready to get it to the next level(although it was still great when I bought it)
Question: can you not book in a half days worth of track time at donnington? 
Cheers
Monk


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome to the club m8


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Welcome to the TTOC ,
Jog's old car really is stunning , i saw it in action at Castle Coombe .....................Fantastic :twisted: 8)

Enjoy


----------



## monkgti (Mar 19, 2007)

Cheers :wink: 
Might any body be able to answer the question on half a days track time :?:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

monkgti said:


> Cheers :wink:
> Might any body be able to answer the question on half a days track time :?:


 Send a PM to Waz TT , he was looking to do a half day only with a view to sharing a full day booking


----------



## Ian Harris (Jan 31, 2007)

welcome


----------

